# EEK!!! I Think My Tank Has Cyanobacteria !!



## Grouper (Sep 29, 2009)

Here is a picture I took this afternoon. This clump of algea was not there when I finshed my water change this morning. I guess it was floating around the tank during the water change. The more I look at the tank, The more I see! The tank looks great from far! But its far from good! HELP PLEASE! Ive been doing some googleing on it, But was curious what somepeople from the board have done to rid it? I dont want to do the blackout if I can help it!

Here are some pics I took while playing with my digi camera:

My most recent layout: I tried elastic banding some jave fern to the rocks and logs this morning. Can anybody tell me how long the band will have to stay on for roughly?:









Couple shots of the Feces machines:  

























And heres some of the Blue Green Algy (cyanobacteria):









































O yea, Can anybody tell me what the plant is, In the second picture up?


----------



## Grouper (Sep 29, 2009)

..


----------



## Grouper (Sep 29, 2009)

HMMM, just went to clean out the filter, and realized the screen was off.... Not sure for how long! I wonder if this has to do with my bluegreen algea problums?


----------



## fish dork (Dec 5, 2007)

Low flow will contribute to it... Low nitrates can bring it on as well; some people report higher temps help it grow too.

What are you doing for fertilizing, how long is your light cycle? Do you have CO2? What's the size of the tank?

Erythromyacin (found in Maracyn from Mardel) can kill it, or a 4 - 5 day blackout. I've used the blackouts successfully, some people claim 3 days is enough, I've found 4 is better. The fish are ok for that long without food, the plants don't suffer much either.

You have to find the root cause and solve that. It may be your filter issue. How long has the tank been running? Once the cause is found use any method to kill the BGA AND implement the change to ensure it doesn't come back.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Grouper,

It is a little difficult to tell from your picture, but it does look like Cyanobacteria, also known as Blue Green Algae (BGA) to me. I have a 10 gallon, no CO2, that had a BGA infestation for over six months. I hadn't planned on having it covering my gravel and plants for 6 months, I just could not get rid of it. Not only was it unsightly, it had a distinctive "moldy" smell I did not like. 

I tried mutiple weekly water changes, cut back my lighting period, tried dosing Excel at 2X normal dose, and even tried a blackout without success. Throughout that six months I keep researching on possible cures to rid the tank of the BGA. Eventually I came upon a link on one of the obscure planted aquarium forums where an individual described some success by dosing their aquarium with extra nitrogen.

I tried it, here is what happened:

"I recently got rid of the cyanobacteria (BGA) infestation I had in one of my aquariums for over six months. The tank has medium light, no CO2, weekly 33% water changes, and was dosed with ferts per the PPS-Pro method. I tried the Excel (Glutaraldehyde) 2X normal dosage treatment that has worked on other algae problems in the past without success. It was very frustrating, not only unsightly but the tank had a definite smell (musty/moldy) when I opened the lid.

A couple of months ago I came across a post on one of the planted tank forums indicating the BGA is caused by a nitrogen deficiency. I decided to try increasing my nitrogen. I started dosing KNO3 at the rate of 1/8 teaspoon per 10 gallons daily. All other factors remained the same including the 33% weekly water changes. After a few weeks I noticed that the new leaves on the plants were not being covered by the BGA. I continued the dosage and after another couple of weeks the new leaves remained BGA free. In addition the BGA on the older leaves seemed to diminish and the "smell" in the tank decreased.

As of last weekend it has been two months and I have not had any additional growth of BGA in my tank. The new leaves remain BGA free and the leaves that were affected have much less BGA on them. I removed the affected leaves leaving only the new leaves that are BGA free. The tank no longer has that moldy/musty smell but instead has that sweet/earthy smell my other tanks have. Nothing changed in the tank except the addition of KNO3 at the higher dosage."

It has been four months now, I have reduced my KNO3 to normal EI doses, and my aquarium remains BGA free! Another member of GSAS, as well as another individual here in the Seattle area, tried this procedure with the same success.

Keep us posted as to how you do, it can be difficult to get rid of once it is established.


----------



## Grouper (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the replys everyone!

Yes my nitrates are low! I just bought a testkit the other day to see, I believe they were in the 10 mg/l (which I think is the same as ppm?) mark. 
I was surprised they were down that low.

For Fertalizer im using: Hagen Nutrafin Plant Grow "Iron Enriched" .15-0-0
If that means anything? I used to use it once every month or so, But Im going to start using it every 2 weeks. Or with water changes. Im now doing waterchanges every couple days, 40%
But previously it had been months since it had been cleaned. And the filter =(

Light cycle is 12 hours. Comes on at about 7am.

90 Gallon plumbed undergravel filter, with LOTS of flow

Just last night me and the wife made a homemade 2L pop bottle co2 thingy =)
The problums been here, and I beleive developed when the tank was "Ignored" for a couple months, except occational doses of the mentioned fert.

Lights: 1 48 inch power glow
1 36 inch aroroa 50/50 i think? like 10 years old.
And 2 48 inch bulbs from home depo.
Sad I know, But i just bought the lumber to start making a new canopy it will have 4 48 inch power glows.
Tanks probly been running for 5+ years At least!
Heres another pic of the tank after my first trimming ever, I cut everything at angles, and make sure some of my new new plants (dont know the word) thingys were leave come out of(knodes) were under the gravel. And got rid of any of the blue/green I could find...









from the information provided, can anybody give me some more definite casue of this pesky growth?

How do you add, and were do you buy nitrogen?
Thanks again everyone!

Heres a pic of the inside of that filter.... YUK!!
Tisk Tisk!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Grouper,

I believe the potential for algae types are lurking in my aquariums all of the time. It is just waiting for an opportunity to start growing. When conditions favor the algae, the algae starts multiplying and eventually I notice it (hopefully) and try to identify the cause and correct it.

I use Potassium nitrate (KNO3) as my source for nitrogen. It is also what I, and the others I mentioned, used for the treatment I described.


----------



## Tyrone Genade (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello,

You seem to have a variety of algae but that little green blur on the gravel is BGA for sure. 

It capitalizes on nutrient availability (mostly phosphorous). Without the nutrients it will die. Hopefully your plants will out compete it, otherwise suspend feeding the fish for a few days. I had a tank full of it and after I stopped feeding the fish it vanished. I had to fast the fish for about a week though.

Another option is Methelene Blue. It will disrupt photosynthesis and kill it. It will also cause grief for the lower plants in your tank (hornwort, moss etc...any thing that doesn't flower). Once the algae is dead, add some activated charcoal to the filter to remove the blueness. This is a very ugly (but cheap) treatment. Fasting the fish would be more expedient.

If anyone has a quick fix for hair algae I would love to know.

tt


----------



## tug (Jul 23, 2009)

I had a small outbreak and realized the smell that I noticed was BGA. It was growing along the edge of my tank were some sun light was reaching the tank. Listen to Seattle Aquarist. Keep your filter clean, keep nitrates above 10ppm. Your plants will use up more nitrate as they fill in. Some peoples tanks will clear out 10ppm of KNO3 in a week. Cleaning the filter should also increase the water flow to that area and to the tank generally, but consider adding a powerhead like the Hydor Koralia. With my problem I also added some black tape to the glass along the edge were the BGA was growing. Here is a link on different algae along with their causes and cures. http://www.guitarfish.org/algae
Good luck!


----------



## Grouper (Sep 29, 2009)

hey everyone, Thanks Again for all the help!

If I go into my local petstore, and tell them I need Potassium nitrate (KNO3) (is this nitrogen?) Will they know what im talking about?


" Hopefully your plants will out compete it," -Yes! thats what im really hopeing! Ive tested all the water, and cleaned the filter, done a waterchange, fertalized, and I plan to keep it up, Hopeing the plants will out compete the algea!! Fingers crossed!

Im guessing you think the algea on my Lilaeopsis sp. Mauritius <(I think) is hair algea!!?? O no!! Two Algeas!!! =

Im running fresh active carbon as we speak...... Is that bad?

Since this blue green also likes the lack of nitrogen. Would it be a bad thing to use my gravel sucker when doing water changes? wont that remove more nitrogen? And wouldnt feeding the fish MORE produce MORE nitrogen??
Now im getting confused..... =
Thanks for the help guys, To bad its all getting muddled up in my head. 

PS. Im going to stop feeding the fish this morning, and see how things look by monday, ill do my water changes, and make sure my filters are clean, this will be my first attempt. But like I mention above, Im still confused about this nitrogen thing.....
Thanks again everyone! your all a huge help!!


O yea, Is nitrate and nitrogen the same thing?


----------



## fish dork (Dec 5, 2007)

You can order dry ferts online from www.aquariumfertilizer.com or from Rex Grigg at http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/ferts.html


----------



## Grouper (Sep 29, 2009)

Are they prefered? What he pro's and cons of each? Thanks!!!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Grouper,

Nitrogen can be available in many different forms, urea, ammonium, nitrites, and nitrates. The safest, and the most commonly used for aquariums, are nitrates. Potassium nitrate is typically used in planted aquariums because it contains not only the nitrate but also potassium, two of the three primary macro fertilizers required by plants. Most local fish stores (LFS) do not carry potassium nitrate, it can be purchased from online vendors mentioned above, or Greenleaf Aquariums (an APC sponsor) offers ferts as well. I do not know which ones ship to Canada.

If you have trouble finding someone to ship internationally, there is an alternative. Hi-Yield Stump Remover is potassium nitrate (95.5% - 99.2% potassium nitrate per the MSDS). I believe it is available in Canada. Please note that I mentioned a specific brand, not all "Stump Removers" are made of potassium nitrate.


----------



## fish dork (Dec 5, 2007)

I know for sure aquariumfertilizer.com ships to Canada. Whoops! Forgot about GLA... sorry Orlando!


----------



## tug (Jul 23, 2009)

When you order KNO3, Greg Watson's Guide to Dosing Strategies explains how it is used as well as other macro and micronutrients. Generally it can be added dry (for a 20 Gal: 1/4 tsp of KNO3-2-3x a week) directly to the tank. I make the 500 mL solution Greg talks about in his book and dose depending on my nitrate levels to keep them at 10 - 15 ppm. http://www.aquaticplantnews.com/
You can also find some more information on algae on this post over at Tom Barr's site.
http://www.barrreport.com/general-plant-topics/6297-hair-algae-problem-brewing.html



Grouper said:


> Im running fresh active carbon as we speak...... Is that bad?


This is not recommended for planted tanks as it will remove nutrients from the water that are used by your plants. Keep it on hand if you ever have a problem with toxicity from adding something you shouldn't.


----------



## Grouper (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks guys!
Im on the second day doseing of maracyn, and ive cut back on the food for the fishing probly by 75% and have been very carefull to keep dead leafs out of the tank.
Ill keep you posted!
Thanks everyone!

O one other question,
One of my plants dont remember the name, but its got small red leafs... haha, probly a 1000 of those plants!
But anyway, Its trying to grow roots from what i believe is called the nodes?
Can anybody tell me why that it?
Thanks guys!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Grouper,

That is normal; in terrestrial plants they would be called aerial roots. They can be trimmed off or if the stem is due for a trim then I cut below the joint where the roots are coming out and plant the new stem.


----------



## Grouper (Sep 29, 2009)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi Grouper,
> 
> That is normal; in terrestrial plants they would be called aerial roots. They can be trimmed off or if the stem is due for a trim then I cut below the joint where the roots are coming out and plant the new stem.


Cool! Does that mean the plants are at least a little bit happy/healthy?!!


----------

